# Backgrounds/scenery (only need a computer and printer)



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

If you have a tank that looks boring from the inside and you think you lizard is a little bored of looking at your walls and hallway all day then this is for you. Go to google and search for jungle pictures like this one
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://lisasfamily.net/photoalbums/vacsntrips/vacsntrips2004/cancun/images/Jungle%202_JPG.jpg">http://lisasfamily.net/photoalbums/vacs ... 02_JPG.jpg</a><!-- m -->
Print out about 6-7 of them for a medium 20 gallon tank...make sure there full size pictures that take up the whole page. Then you cut all the white sides off so its just the picture then tape the to the outside of the tank with the scenery facing inside the tank. Do this for only 3 sides and leave one side (the front long side) regular. Now you have your own background scenery that you didnt have to buy. As soon as I did this for my tegu when I first got him he started coming out more and more and once in a while I see him just staring at the scenery in amazement for like 20 minutes.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

That's alot cheaper than the aquarium background we use. It's about $3 a foot and our enclosures use 13 feet!! The only problem is it looks too realistic and our male Blue spent a few hours trying to find a way to walk into it!


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

Lmao yah it not only makes it look cool to the lizard but it looks arwsome in like pictures you could see mine if you look like at my videos i posted in the black and white tegu section


----------



## playlboi (Jan 9, 2008)

very clever!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought about that before and with my printer I would deplete the inks before getting even close to having enough for a background. I don't wanna have to spend $12 on each cartridge again!!! Although would proabably work nice for a 20 Gallon or something.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 9, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I thought about that before and with my printer I would deplete the inks before getting even close to having enough for a background. I don't wanna have to spend $12 on each cartridge again!!! Although would proabably work nice for a 20 Gallon or something.



that is true. maybe you can save it on some kind of memory card and bring to one of the copy business places and make colored copies there. i think it'd be cheaper that way and you can save your ink for more important stuff!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I thought about that before and with my printer I would deplete the inks before getting even close to having enough for a background.


Good point. I need about 15 square feet of background per enclosure. Plus its on the inside. The mylar aquarium backgrounds are waterproof.


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about that before and with my printer I would deplete the inks before getting even close to having enough for a background.
> ...



No your supposed to tape it to the outside


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Joey said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > PuffDragon said:
> ...


My enclosures are wood, 7 ft x 3 ft.


----------

